# Budgie eating from my hand, what next?



## Sivackshan (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey everyone!

Kanna has finally taken the next time and is now eating from our hands. Its been a month (if you calculate by the day we got him(a wednesday), if you calculate by the date, theres 3 days left for a month) since we got him. So what happened was my brother tried feeding him a spray millet from the outside and would raise his hand so kanna can notice the spray millet. So what my brother did was do that, and then eventually kanna came and ate the spray millet BUT our hands were outside. My brother did some spot training, where he would taken the millet to different parts of the cage and then kanna would follow and come there to eat the spray millet. Once i came home from classes, I did the same thing and kanna also ate. The next day which was yesterday, my brother decided to keep his hand in the cage with spray millet and suprisingly kanna came and started eating the millet (not in pieces but a large stem). I came home and tried the same, kanna ate from me as well. I then suggested we should start seeds instead of spray millet all the time. You guessed it, kanna came and started eating from our hands. I did it today and it still ate (did it about 2 times since i came home). 

The question I have is what I should do now? Now that kanna has started eating from our hands, is there anything else we should do? any next steps? Im starting to believe in what you reap is what you sow. We were all really patient with Kanna, gave him music that he loved to chirp to, talked to him all the time.. he started playing with his toys, eats food and drinks water whenever he feels like it..and now hes eating from our hands without getting scared..feeling very proud!! So thank you to anyone who is able to provide the next steps we should take in training kanna


----------



## Sivackshan (Sep 3, 2017)

UPDATE:

4th and 5th time I fed kanna today, he climbed onto my hand...first he put one foot onto my hand and the other on the perch..then the seeds were too far so he put his next foot and walked over to eat the other seeds...the 5th time i fed him, just put one foot, multiple times while eating


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's... not much is more exciting than to see our little friend's gain a level of trust that allows them to engage this closely. Food, especially millet is a powerful motivator, and training tool. My best advice right now, is to take some deep breath's and do NOT attempt to move forward too quickly. Have you been to our budgie behavior, and budgie taming/bonding section's ? Both are loaded with very helpful info from experienced bird folk's. Taking in this info will help you guy's move forward without making the mistakes that set a lot of folk's back. Keep very patient now as you have a foundation laid to slowly move forward at your bird's comfort level. Very exciting, keep us updated....


----------

